# Displying images in MS Outlook email



## mparmer (Jul 23, 2006)

Can Outlook be set to show image attachments in the body of the email? I guess because my main computer is Mac and I use Entourage which does show images, it just occurred to me today that images come as attachments which I must open to view when I fetch email with Outlook on Windows. I've searched Office help, googled, and searched here, and haven't found the solution to seeing the photos in the body of the email automatically. Anyone know the answer? Thanks!


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes it can. All you have to do is in a new email click on insert and then picture and the from file. Choose your picture and it will put it in the body of the email. If you just go to attach file it will not.


----------



## mparmer (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks, but I mean display images that are sent to me, sorry for the confusion. I want to see images that are sent to me in the body of the email without having to open the attachment in a different program.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi...

This link should sort the problem for you:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/831608/


----------



## mparmer (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks again - as it turns out, I have Office XP (sorry for not putting that), so the option referenced in the link doesn't appear in the Security tab. But I do see photos in HTML mail, so that isn't the issue. It's when someone sends a plain text email message with a photo attachment that I have to open the photo separately in another program. I don't own any photo software, so it opens a demo of something that came installed on my computer which won't open anymore because the demo has expired. 

Basically I guess I'm stuck not being able to see photos when people send them to me if I open them in Windows/Outlook, it seems. I guess I could save them to the desktop and then open them in a browser - or maybe reconfigure Outlook to use a browser window to open them. Or buy photo software.

I'm just having a hard time wrapping my brain around the concept that it won't show jpegs in text mail like Entourage and apparently Outlook Express do. I actually read on one webpage (googling for the answer) that it's because Outlook is a business app and not meant for personal things like photos attached to emails. hmmmmm.

thanks for your help. this is a great resource!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

That link applies to Outlook 2003 

Also, there is a built in image viewer in XP called Windows Picture and Fax Viewer so if you change the file associations for all your images (jpeg, gif, png, bmp etc) to all open using Windows Picture and Fax Viewer, you should be sorted.

If you would like advice on doing that, please let us know


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Also....I use Outlook (2007 Beta version) but used to use 2003 version and I never had problems view image attachments in the body of emails. Yes, it's true that it is directed at business use but the point being, you can do a lot more in it compared to Outlook Express.

It's all in the settings as Outlook by default is quite secure


----------

